# Oxalic acid vaporizer and syrup in a bucket



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

I would say not to worry. You will have a very small amount settle on the syrup and be ingested by the bees but not nearly as high as in the oxalic dribble method.


----------



## Hoosier (Aug 11, 2011)

Mike, I don't have any mites yet, but when I do, I'm planning to buy the electric vaporizer for oxalic acid. I'm looking forward to reading how yours worked for your killing mites in your top bar hive. Thanks for posting, Joe


----------



## mhorowit (Sep 25, 2011)

Hoosier said:


> Mike, I don't have any mites yet, but when I do, I'm planning to buy the electric vaporizer for oxalic acid. I'm looking forward to reading how yours worked for your killing mites in your top bar hive. Thanks for posting, Joe


Yeah, so am I 
When I built the SBB, I used plastic screening (from a craft shop, used for embrodery). I melted a hole in the plastic, so I"m not sure I"m ready for a mite drop test. Lesson learned: if it could melt plastic, what will it do to the wax? So I gotta cool the vapor (or not get it so hot with the torch). And I gotta get rid of the plastic SBB. - Mike
\


----------

